# A van Hoboken, Rotterdam



## alordive (May 20, 2009)

Hello antique-bottles-fans,

 I found a bottle in Alor - Indonesia when diving. On the bottle is written A van Hoboken, Rotterdam. The size is 9 x 9 cm and hight 28 cm. A picture you can see here: http://www.bdinet.de/pic_uw/1024/x051.html 
 Im interessted to know for what this bottle was and how old she is. Is it better to clean the bottel?

 Thanks,

 Thomas


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 20, 2009)

It's a very old case gin. It would be better if you cleaned it up a little. For encrustrations that are on it I have used Muriatic acid, but do it in the open air and don't breathe any of the vapors. A Van Hoboken was in business for many years. I would have to see it once it is cleaned up.

 Nice find!

 Mike


----------



## RED Matthews (May 20, 2009)

Hello both of you.  It looks like a good one.  I like the way the side panels check-out lower than on a lot of them, it tells me that the shoulders were free-formed.  I assume the finish is a pig snout.  We need to see the bottom also. Nice bottle.  
 Thanks  RED Matthews


----------



## TROG (May 20, 2009)

Hi Thomas and welcome to this forum,
 Your bottle as has been stated is a Gin bottle and would date from around 1860 - 1870. Bottles from this company are probably  the most common brand  found world wide but the earlier pig snout top as this one is, is certainly harder to find than the later wrap type top.


----------



## alordive (May 26, 2009)

> http://www.bdinet.de/pic_uw/1024/x051.html


 The bottle is clean:
http://www.bdinet.de/pic_uw/1024/x052.html 
 on the bottom is a "2":
http://www.bdinet.de/pic_uw/1024/x053.html 
 and on the top is a place for a seal with the initials "AVH":
http://www.bdinet.de/pic_uw/1024/x054.html 

 Thomas


----------



## beendiggin (May 26, 2009)

That is a cool find and it seems to have cleaned up nicely.  Good one!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 9, 2012)

According to your photo. It is a pig snout top, I assume it's 3 pieces mold it's from 1870-1890. Nice Find Congratulation!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 9, 2012)

Nice find.  Nothing can beat the excitement of finding an old bottle while diving.  Keep lookin.


----------

